# Project's by Woods



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I have been creepin anround on LIL for a month or so now tryin to get some inspiration to get back in to building models and let me tell all you builders here that you guys have all got some talent!!! I never posted any thing cuz with out pic's kinda felt like a third wheel but I'm over that. For now it will just be projects cuz I cant paint, I live in an apartment plus I live in Michigan, but I grew up in Superior Arizona so I'm no stranger to a LOWRIDER!!! Enough talkin heres some pic's (camera sucks gonna get a new one soon)<img id="vbattach_428990" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428990&stc=1" attachmentid="428990"><img id="vbattach_428991" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428991&stc=1" attachmentid="428991"><img id="vbattach_428992" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428992&stc=1" attachmentid="428992"><img id="vbattach_428993" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428993&stc=1" attachmentid="428993"><img id="vbattach_428994" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428994&stc=1" attachmentid="428994"><img id="vbattach_428995" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428995&stc=1" attachmentid="428995"><img id="vbattach_428996" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428996&stc=1" attachmentid="428996">


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome! Nice stuff, keep it coming!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

X2 always good to see new guys that ain't scared to cut nothin!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

That's whats up!Plus everythigns lined up so well when it's closed. Very nice work!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome!!Hope to see more!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the props everyone, so I have been tryn to perfect a "spring loaded" hinge, where at the half way point it will either pull its self shut TIGHT or push open, I get a few to work but still not much luck with consistency with duplication of the hinge:banghead: Anyone else find a way to make a hinge that works like this?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you that cat i met at the military model show last november?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice clean cut up ride!!! welcome to LIL bro!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you that cat i met at the military model show last november?


 Nope that was not me, I have not built or been around the model car scene in over 10 Years "LRB days" dam I miss that mag...........


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Woods said:


> Nope that was not me, I have not built or been around the model car scene in over 10 Years "LRB days" dam I miss that mag...........


I feel you man, I haven't done much to model cars in a while, just build one every now and then, pretty much just out of the box, adjust the suspension and throw some wires on it and call it a day. I haven't been to a show in about 12 years! Welcome, the Regal looks good, I love how all of the gaps are tight when it is all closed up, good work.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> I feel you man, I haven't done much to model cars in a while, just build one every now and then, pretty much just out of the box, adjust the suspension and throw some wires on it and call it a day. I haven't been to a show in about 12 years! Welcome, the Regal looks good, I love how all of the gaps are tight when it is all closed up, good work.


 thanks bro! yeah gaps are kinda a big thing to me and I spend to much time on the fit cuz at a show every things opened up so most people will never know lol how tight she is but I do


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I started this duce last night and I think the mockup on the body is done let me know what you think, I got some foam today and I'm going to try my hand at an interior tonight and tomorrow for what wip you say stay tuned................................


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wise choice in wheels for the 62,it's always cool to throw your self a curve ball with every build!I see you got a Pontiac or 2 in the background,can't wait to see more of those!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wise choice in wheels for the 62,it's always cool to throw your self a curve ball with every build!I see you got a Pontiac or 2 in the background,can't wait to see more of those!


 the wheels are not set in stone but I'm am a sucker for the old school look, yeah your right theres 1 pontiac back there its a resin 66 grand prix ( i got a real one) and the red car I will show tonight if every thing goes right with the build its an old "junker" I'm try'n to make it in to something worth displaying at least


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking great man :drama:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

their both looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome.....glad to see more builders here on LIL.
That duece is sweet!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie and welcomeuffin:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the good welcoming EVERYONE!! 

Well I got the int all raped up on my caddy I did not paint this car and the chrome was f'ed up so I just left it alone plus the windshild frame was busted, I only got about $15 bones in this car shipped so i"m happy withit over all for what I started with! I'm still have'n probs with bmf so I just painted the chrome and fixed the bumpers up a little. this foam is not hard to work with but on the flip side its not eazy. with that said heres some pics,






















































you be the judge


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice interior on the caddy!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I was digging around my pic's and I found this 32, I build this around 2 years ago and it's on display at the tattoo shop here in town.I choped the top and I did a lot of work to the farme and floor to get it to sit this low. No airbrush just a spray bomb, and it's 1/8 scale. I know its not a low low but this thing is LOW.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thats a bad ass rod woods!! caddy came out sick too!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well this is what I have been up to for the last day or so, tryn to make a 58 up top, started out a 59 but I chopped it all up in every way! narrowed it, changed the angle of the rear window, reshaped the front where it meets the windshild, shortend the trunk a little and ran some 0.5 mm rod for chrome around the bottom of the top for a start on some chrome. I think its mostly done for cutting but part of me thinks I should move the side glass back a little? what do you guys think?
this is what I usd for a reference, about half way down page, 1958 with top up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/2579-58-64-impala-covertible-fest-118.html 






























(click to enlarge any pictures in my thread)


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice....cast it!! i need like 4 or 5 of em:biggrin:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> nice....cast it!! i need like 4 or 5 of em:biggrin:


 Thanks bro, I only wish I could see a part I mastered on evey one's wips, but I have never tryed to even cast anything, I think Roly Rozay has a 58 up top in the works to be casted:dunno: I asked about one with no reply about any resin parts so I just got busy on making one and it will be a few before I can paint this top to get the frabric texture back one it to even get it casted.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Woods said:


> Thanks bro, I only wish I could see a part I mastered on evey one's wips, but I have never tryed to even cast anything, I think Roly Rozay has a 58 up top in the works to be casted:dunno: I asked about one with no reply about any resin parts so I just got busy on making one and it will be a few before I can paint this top to get the frabric texture back one it to even get it casted.


yEAH rOLY rOZAY SUppOSED to HAVE em IN BUT hAVEN'T HEarD ANTYHinG EITHER. wE'LL SEE, iF NOT, SELL ME YOURS! LOL lOOKS GREAT bUDDY!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm liking that 1/8 hot rod!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

aye mike if nothing else for a 58 up top shows up for sale in the next few months I will work on try'n to get this casted plus the well the top goes into and the boot, as a convertible conversion kit, just about got the hard work done on it all, someone else can make the money from it I just really want to contribute to the hobby!

cemetaryangle81, thanks bro I really wanted to keep my page all low lows but I just had to post that so everyone would know I can finish something lol I hate winter but at least I will have lots of shit READY for paint when the weather breaks


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Why is it every time I clean off my bench my knife has to pic a fight with the newbe lol Well I got some work in today, shit I think I can feel carpal tunnel syndrone kickin in after this! I just dont know what way to make my open doors. Should it be OG or like this? If I do the rear suicide there will be no post so you can see the interior better. I like the way this looks but damn I want to put the extra time to make them open original but with suicide the rear hinge will have to push the door out past the body and this 60 has a lot to clear on the side of it............... doors are just taped in place for now. How would you hinge them if your were building it?



















Cant wait for J's rims to come in for this one!!!! RUN MR. POST MAN


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Woods said:


> Why is it every time I clean off my bench my knife has to pic a fight with the newbe lol Well I got some work in today, shit I think I can feel carpal tunnel syndrone kickin in after this! I just dont know what way to make my open doors. Should it be OG or like this? If I do the rear suicide there will be no post so you can see the interior better. I like the way this looks but damn I want to put the extra time to make them open original but with suicide the rear hinge will have to push the door out past the body and this 60 has a lot to clear on the side of it............... doors are just taped in place for now. How would you hinge them if your were building it?
> View attachment 436084
> View attachment 436085
> View attachment 436086
> ...


Dude I love the way that wagon looks. Keep the doors that way. See more of the inside that way.

.

That 58 looks sick too.


. 
And that green horrid looks great.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah I think the back doors are going to stay that way I just hope I can make a hinge thats not to fugly and mess up my wheel well room, I'm think'n the stance will be all locked up for this 60, I'm thinking it needs a luggage rack:dunno: I got J's rims today and they will go out to chrome in two weeks from now (gotta wait for my last set to come in LOL)


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice....got some sick projects comin!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I found this 51 fleetline in storage thought I would share it, this car got smashed years ago my some X................ bla bla bal, but I think I can put some time back in it soon, Its been chopped sectioned and slightly shortened, there is a 49 mercury for size reference to give you a little better idea whats missing!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I love the way that wagon looks. Keep the doors that way. See more of the inside that way.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


so this must be your insperation for the 65 wagon huh?!halfass..... im diggin the look on the 60 wagon woods!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> so this must be your insperation for the 65 wagon huh?!halfass..... im diggin the look on the 60 wagon woods!!


:thumbsup:


I never ever really thought about like that, and I hooked him up with the chrome for the build and........... shh its still in the mail lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> so this must be your insperation for the 65 wagon huh?!halfass..... im diggin the look on the 60 wagon woods!!


He had the same idea. But I want a no post out of it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Woods said:


> I found this 51 fleetline in storage thought I would share it, this car got smashed years ago my some X................ bla bla bal, but I think I can put some time back in it soon, Its been chopped sectioned and slightly shortened, there is a 49 mercury for size reference to give you a little better idea whats missing!
> View attachment 439055
> View attachment 439056


Hmmm OK. I think I see what your talking about. I'll have to see it on the car. Im going to send you the hole body. Cuz im not cuting it. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice projects bro!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Woods said:


> Why is it every time I clean off my bench my knife has to pic a fight with the newbe lol Well I got some work in today, shit I think I can feel carpal tunnel syndrone kickin in after this! I just dont know what way to make my open doors. Should it be OG or like this? If I do the rear suicide there will be no post so you can see the interior better. I like the way this looks but damn I want to put the extra time to make them open original but with suicide the rear hinge will have to push the door out past the body and this 60 has a lot to clear on the side of it............... doors are just taped in place for now. How would you hinge them if your were building it?
> View attachment 436084
> View attachment 436085
> View attachment 436086
> ...


This shits tight.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woods said:


> I found this 51 fleetline in storage thought I would share it, this car got smashed years ago my some X................ bla bla bal, but I think I can put some time back in it soon, Its been chopped sectioned and slightly shortened, there is a 49 mercury for size reference to give you a little better idea whats missing!
> 
> View attachment 439055
> [/ QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

First off THANKS for the comments everyone!
Well I got my first set of deeks done today, plus a new camera so my pic's will be ALOT better from now on! even got a motor that needs rebuilt and wired for the regal, but I want to build new headers for just like ones in the pic but out of solder so you can see each pipe.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Regals gonna be dope with those Herb Deeks wires.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God dam those spoke are bad ass. That motor looks kool too.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Yup Those are sweet did you order them online?


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks homies, 

riceart, yes I got them from e-bay herb deeks, just search wire wheels they will pop up, and theres a how to in the frequently asked qustions thread if you want to know how to build them bro


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks bro,


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice work on those Deeks.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Woods said:


> First off THANKS for the comments everyone!
> Well I got my first set of deeks done today, plus a new camera so my pic's will be ALOT better from now on! even got a motor that needs rebuilt and wired for the regal, but I want to build new headers for just like ones in the pic but out of solder so you can see each pipe.
> View attachment 439903
> View attachment 439911
> ...


THose actually look VERY good. Them herb deek photo etch spokes are harder to mess wit than they look! Plus your spokes look pretty straight, even across.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

been working on these mas 15'' subs, I added a few things to the kit, over all I'm veary happy with them, still need a little fine tune'n, I even plan to run wires down into the voive coil!






yep thats a dime lol


did this real quick to get away form the woofers for a few, I think I see a 51 chevy "tin woody" someday still needs a lot of work to be right.






Caaannn Yooouuu Diiiggg Ittt !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah I dig that,(Booker T voice)Sick detail in the speakers,you got lots of cool stuff on the herizon


----------



## 817mexico601 (Feb 14, 2012)

damn!! them woofers are bad ass! you got some nice rides:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I like both those things your workin on


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Woods said:


> been working on these mas 15'' subs, I added a few things to the kit, over all I'm veary happy with them, still need a little fine tune'n, I even plan to run wires down into the voive coil!
> View attachment 441778
> yep thats a dime lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

once again thanks for all the comments guys and for the ones that didn't this is for you LOL heres my come ups for today, 3 67's for 35 shipped smoke'n deal!!!! one is all patterned out! Has anyone ever seen this 67 before?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that one thats painted all ready.......Very nice score man.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that 67 is pretty cool!! but nah, never seen it before. great fuckin deal too!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whoever did the paint on that 67......damn!Great score!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah I was real happy with my score to day it made me work on some thing else lol I got both rear door jambs, and pillers done on my 60 today and I guess I'm gonna go old school on this one no suicide doors on this one, I'll do that on the next wagon a 61 hopefully




















I had to try my hand at some tru rays a few days ago


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

How'd you make the tru-rays?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm lovin those wheels and tires man. That wagons lookin good.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Woods said:


> yeah I was real happy with my score to day it made me work on some thing else lol I got both rear door jambs, and pillers done on my 60 today and I guess I'm gonna go old school on this one no suicide doors on this one, I'll do that on the next wagon a 61 hopefully
> View attachment 444875
> View attachment 444876
> View attachment 444877
> ...




YEAH!!!!!!!!!!,,wagon gonna be stupid clean wey with them rims or the other ones you made.Jams lookin good on the wagon too.Can't wait for you to finish this one.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:vogues lookin good ...wagon too


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks homies!!
as for how I made the tru rays, I used a hole punch to pop out some perfect circle from a sheet of plastic then I used some REALLY thin rod to make some small octagon's and guled them to the circle, bmf'ed it all and cut up some 396 fender bage decals for the flags, mine look ok and are one of akind, but I just seen truscale's set of rays today and man those are really nice!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Really ,I thought at first you might have got them from Tru. J /K!Damn you got some talent!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn you got skills bro!
badass stuff in here!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Woods said:


> once again thanks for all the comments guys and for the ones that didn't this is for you LOL heres my come ups for today, 3 67's for 35 shipped smoke'n deal!!!! one is all patterned out! Has anyone ever seen this 67 before?
> View attachment 444606
> View attachment 444607
> View attachment 444608





Woods said:


> yeah I was real happy with my score to day it made me work on some thing else lol I got both rear door jambs, and pillers done on my 60 today and I guess I'm gonna go old school on this one no suicide doors on this one, I'll do that on the next wagon a 61 hopefully
> View attachment 444875
> View attachment 444876
> View attachment 444877
> ...


Damn too bad they don't make vogues no more... And good deal on ebay w/ the 67's? Or were they somewhere else? And is that 60 a promo? Has to be resin, its no warped or cracked at all. If it's resin, where's it from and whatchu pay? Been lookin at 59/ 60 wagons and 4 door 61's alot lately.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

its been way to long since I posted here I have not got a lot done lately but heres what I have been up to homies!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work !....whos sellin the pedal cars ?


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

click on any thing to blow it up!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks COAST! a friend of mine has the cars 5 bucks a pop homie let me know if you need some I THINK theres still some to be had and they are 1/25 scale!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work in here!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

badass work homie clean!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dude,all your projects are looking great,those pedel cars would look great flaked out,your a hinging master,great to see you posting again!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie you doin' some killa hingin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woods said:


> View attachment 459545
> View attachment 459546
> View attachment 459547
> View attachment 459548
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That fleet line is killer!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Both those 4 doors kool man.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for all the good wards homies!! I just wish it would warm up so I could prime and paint but it will happen!!!! as for the fleetline that car has keeped me up at night the last few weeks and i had my first weedend off so it was time to get it out my head!!! hardest part for the 51 was moving the door post so I could shorten the front door a little and I even made the side chrome longer on the back door like a 51 4 door should be!! the next 4 dr I will mess with is a 53 chevy (once i get the kit) or a 39 or a 60 flat top the list goes on and on lol to may projects


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

got some primer sprayed on my caprice but the back window opening is to big still i think, and its nice to see it in color cuz I hate file'n down CLEAR CA glue and tryn to see the angles.......... it still needs drip rails, skirts lower side moldings and non ss hood


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sum serious work in here keep it up bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey bro i will have non ss hoods just tryin to work the kinks out


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DEUCES76 said:


> hey bro i will have non ss hoods just tryin to work the kinks out


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !


bigdogg323 said:


> sum serious work in here keep it up bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for all the good words Homies!!! works been killn me not much build time but I got these pumps mocked up this weekend


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice work on the pumps.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cool stuff goin' on up in here bro!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woods said:


> thanks for all the good words Homies!!! works been killn me not much build time but I got these pumps mocked up this weekend
> View attachment 467147
> View attachment 467149
> View attachment 467150
> View attachment 467151


Those are sick!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

those are sick....the dumps are from model scientists? was gonna pick some up.....but i cant see myself paying the price.they do look sweet though.......the real ? is where did u get the pumps from!!??


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the props Homies means a lot!!
@Coast, the pumps are good ol 1052 pegasus pumps I added the rods made some backing plates from flat stock bmf them and added some .50 bolts from scalehardware (smallest they make) as for the dumps I got them from the same kat maken the pedal cars they are a one peace mold so they take some clean up but well worth it! I think they are molded from model scientists but there's are alum (I think) and these are resin make it a lot eazyer to to drill holes for the lines


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Woods said:


> thanks for all the good words Homies!!! works been killn me not much build time but I got these pumps mocked up this weekend
> View attachment 467147
> View attachment 467149
> View attachment 467150
> ...


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I got the foil done on my 65 today, glad its out of the way!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great to me!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Looks great to me!!!:thumbsup:


X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woods said:


> I got the foil done on my 65 today, glad its out of the way!
> View attachment 475840
> View attachment 475841
> View attachment 475842


Beautiful,Love the fades.:worship:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Love the 65! Im still lookin for one of those pedal cars if u can look out for your boy..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats good woods?! i'd like to have some of those pedal cars...and im LOVIN the caprice line up!! what top did you use for em?! 70 impy?!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the props fellas, this is the first time I ever foiled a hole car so I'm really happy with the out come, took me 8 hours to get it to a showable state that I'm happy with but it got done!! got the pe grille just about done to! 
as for the pedal cars I have a few but I'm one deal and a speeding tickiet away form hookin it up with them homies, they'll be on your tables in no more than two weeks from today!!
@hock, the caprice i used a 66 r&r resin top but I had to rework the roof line, still need to make the back window smaller and a few other things to make it spot on!! hope to cast it when she's done!! then I'm on to remaster the 68 caprice but wooking 12 hours a day makes it hard to build!! got all the stuff just no time!! plus the build off!!! yeah I'm tryn to print off time like the gov prints new money LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good WOODS.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Woods said:


> thanks for the props fellas, this is the first time I ever foiled a hole car so I'm really happy with the out come, took me 8 hours to get it to a showable state that I'm happy with but it got done!! got the pe grille just about done to!
> as for the pedal cars I have a few but I'm one deal and a speeding tickiet away form hookin it up with them homies, they'll be on your tables in no more than two weeks from today!!
> @hock, the caprice i used a 66 r&r resin top but I had to rework the roof line, still need to make the back window smaller and a few other things to make it spot on!! hope to cast it when she's done!! then I'm on to remaster the 68 caprice but wooking 12 hours a day makes it hard to build!! got all the stuff just no time!! plus the build off!!! yeah I'm tryn to print off time like the gov prints new money LMFAO!!!!!



Cool.. Thanks homie I can't wait ti get one. Got big plans for it.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

got my pe grille in today!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks good man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gotta love PE!! lookin good woods!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks sick......how was the grillehno:ive got one to do


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

@ coast, it was not bad just take your time, it was harder painting the black on the grille and leave'n it alone long enough to dry than cutt'n the hole for the pe


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

got the valve steams in!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well Homies sorry for the long break with out posting here, but that time is up!!! here's A little some thing I have been working on


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

quick shot of the where I'm at on the motor, undies, and the stance


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin real good homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Woods said:


> quick shot of the where I'm at on the motor, undies, and the stance
> View attachment 630402
> View attachment 630403
> View attachment 630404


badass


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Woods said:


> quick shot of the where I'm at on the motor, undies, and the stance
> View attachment 630402
> View attachment 630403
> View attachment 630404


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

hell yae super:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the good wards Homies, more to come soon!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

1 member 5 guests as of right now, lol over 200 views in a week and 5 comments........... haters gonna hate hahaha thanks for letting me know you don't have much to say but also the fact you cant IGONRE ME!!!!!!!!!!! shot out 2 the ones that did this all way before me


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

did some more work on the monte this weekend,






























added break lines, did all 4 disc breaks, valve steams, trans and oil dip stick, and finshed up the belts and pullys


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

oh and I got rid of the kit springs and made my own


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Shit looks AWESOME!!!  I need to send YOU my kits and let you detail them! :yes:  Don't pay the haters any attention. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

What's up lay it low? Any one still in the building?


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

The 53


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Quick video of "Star Dust" out side (hope this video shit works)


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

try it one more time if not F-it


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Check out this how to by the homie Dre1...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Woods said:


> What's up lay it low? Any one still in the building?


Some of us are still here. But most have gone to FakeBook. 
That '59 has a mean look, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks homies, I have been on fb for a sec my self. I'm going to try that video how to THANKS


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I did every thing it said to post a video but after I paste it the box then hit ok noting shows up in this message box.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Drop'n a little LayItLow history for you all, yep she's still alive and well


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> Some of us are still here. But most have gone to FakeBook.
> That '59 has a mean look, homie
> 
> X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Woods said:


> What's up lay it low? Any one still in the building?


I'm still here :wave: lol.....


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I know you'll never leave this place Bigdogg, we need to bring this place back to life, I hate how on FB all the pictures just get "Lost" There is so much great work plus a ton of shit people need to learn!!!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the 51 I was trying to post pictures of, its on you tube if you want to look, just search 1951 chevy 1/25 it will pop up


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been sleep'n on this build for way to long


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Killer display!



Woods said:


> Drop'n a little LayItLow history for you all, yep she's still alive and well


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

51 is looking good !


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

good work homie!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Fellas, I'll get some more pic's up soon


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Time to put this shit where it goes and be done with it!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Woods said:


> I know you'll never leave this place Bigdogg, we need to bring this place back to life, I hate how on FB all the pictures just get "Lost" There is so much great work plus a ton of shit people need to learn!!!!


Yupp they need to come back over here but they don't want to cause of the drama here :dunno: lol.....


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

What Drama It's a ghost town, and nobody does shit about things on FB!!!! This should be brought back up on fb page! I will say its easier to upload-share pictures on FB and it is nice know when some one comments on your post. BUT FB is all about today all the hard work of yesterday just floats down the page...... Its hard for new people to get the full picture of whats going on


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Woods said:


> I have been sleep'n on this build for way to long


Sick ride homie gonna be sick when u finish it


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Yupp they need to come back over here but they don't want to cause of the drama here :dunno: lol.....


Shit the FB is drama everyday seems like, really none of the OG guys dont post there either, too many young dudes cant take criticism


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Los84 said:


> Shit the FB is drama everyday seems like, really none of the OG guys dont post there either, too many young dudes cant take criticism


true story!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I know I have backed off from posting, get tired of reading all the shit that don't even have any thing to do with models on FB!!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is my kit for the Dynasty-L.U.G.K. build off, I have been slacking and put my self 11 days behind but I can make up for it I'm sure!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

>


 Been a long time since I posted up in here, thought I would throw this a few shots of my 70 I'm working on. Keep up the good work Homies!


----------



## JaeMan_401 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice work man! That 70 looks great. I love the color scheme.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Love it! Wheels look good. Do you have a Insta? Follow me. https://www.instagram.com/scaleridz/


----------

